# Fallo al compilar Firefox 8 [Solucionado (o algo así)]

## Latinvs

Buenas.

AL intentar instalar Firefox 8 me sale el siguiente error

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-client/firefox-8.0

 * firefox-8.0-patches-0.2.tar.xz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * firefox-8.0.source.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * firefox-8.0-es-ES.xpi RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 276, in <module>

    sys.exit(ebuild_ipc_main(sys.argv[1:]))

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 273, in ebuild_ipc_main

    return ebuild_ipc.communicate(args)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 63, in communicate

    lock_obj = portage.locks.lockfile(self.ipc_lock_file, unlinkfile=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/locks.py", line 67, in lockfile

    if not os.path.exists(os.path.dirname(mypath)):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 207, in __call__

    for x in args]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 207, in <listcomp>

    for x in args]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 168, in _unicode_encode

    s = s.encode(encoding, errors)

UnicodeEncodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't encode character '\udcc3' in position 12: surrogates not allowed

 * ERROR: www-client/firefox-8.0 failed (setup phase):

 *   python_set_active_version(): '=dev-lang/python-2*' is not installed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *     firefox-8.0.ebuild, line 126:  Called moz_pkgsetup

 *   mozcoreconf-2.eclass, line  78:  Called python_set_active_version '2'

 *          python.eclass, line 1683:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "${FUNCNAME}(): '=dev-lang/python-2*' is not installed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-client/firefox-8.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-client/firefox-8.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-8.0/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-8.0/work/mozilla-release'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 276, in <module>

    sys.exit(ebuild_ipc_main(sys.argv[1:]))

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 273, in ebuild_ipc_main

    return ebuild_ipc.communicate(args)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 63, in communicate

    lock_obj = portage.locks.lockfile(self.ipc_lock_file, unlinkfile=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/locks.py", line 67, in lockfile

    if not os.path.exists(os.path.dirname(mypath)):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 207, in __call__

    for x in args]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 207, in <listcomp>

    for x in args]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 168, in _unicode_encode

    s = s.encode(encoding, errors)

UnicodeEncodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't encode character '\udcc3' in position 12: surrogates not allowed

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

>>> Failed to emerge www-client/firefox-8.0, Log file:

>>>  '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-8.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package www-client/firefox-8.0:

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

 * ERROR: www-client/firefox-8.0 failed (setup phase):

 *   python_set_active_version(): '=dev-lang/python-2*' is not installed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *     firefox-8.0.ebuild, line 126:  Called moz_pkgsetup

 *   mozcoreconf-2.eclass, line  78:  Called python_set_active_version '2'

 *          python.eclass, line 1683:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "${FUNCNAME}(): '=dev-lang/python-2*' is not installed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-client/firefox-8.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-client/firefox-8.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-8.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-8.0/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-8.0/work/mozilla-release'

```

Tenía como python activa la versión 3.1, pero he activado la 2.7 con eselect (evidentemente es mentira que no tenga python 2 instalado), reintentado la instalación y vuelve a fallar.

El error de unicode no lo entiendo, la verdad.

¿Alguna idea?

Gracias y saludos.

----------

## gringo

si has cambiado de version de python asegúrate de ejecutar python-updater.

saluetes

----------

## Latinvs

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si has cambiado de version de python asegúrate de ejecutar python-updater.
> 
> saluetes

 

Lo hice cuando actualicé a la versión 3.1. ¿Me aconsejas que lo vuelva a hacer ahora que he vuelto a decirle a eselect que me active la 2.7?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Me aconsejas que lo vuelva a hacer ahora que he vuelto a decirle a eselect que me active la 2.7

 

si, si has vuelto a cambiar la versión python del sistema con eselect tienes que volver a ejecutar el python-updater a la fuerza.

saluetes

----------

## Latinvs

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si has vuelto a cambiar la versión python del sistema con eselect tienes que volver a ejecutar el python-updater a la fuerza.
> 
> saluetes

 

Pues nada, el problema persiste. Ahora que la versión 9 está en Portage he probado a instalarla previo python-updater y el error es el mismo:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-client/firefox-9.0

 * firefox-9.0-patches-0.4.tar.xz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * firefox-9.0.source.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                        [ ok ]

 * firefox-9.0-es-ES.xpi RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 276, in <module>

    sys.exit(ebuild_ipc_main(sys.argv[1:]))

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 273, in ebuild_ipc_main

    return ebuild_ipc.communicate(args)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 63, in communicate

    lock_obj = portage.locks.lockfile(self.ipc_lock_file, unlinkfile=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/locks.py", line 67, in lockfile

    if not os.path.exists(os.path.dirname(mypath)):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 207, in __call__

    for x in args]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 207, in <listcomp>

    for x in args]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 168, in _unicode_encode

    s = s.encode(encoding, errors)

UnicodeEncodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't encode character '\udcc3' in position 12: surrogates not allowed

 * ERROR: www-client/firefox-9.0 failed (setup phase):

 *   python_set_active_version(): '=dev-lang/python-2*' is not installed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *     firefox-9.0.ebuild, line 126:  Called moz_pkgsetup

 *   mozcoreconf-2.eclass, line  78:  Called python_set_active_version '2'

 *          python.eclass, line 1683:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "${FUNCNAME}(): '=dev-lang/python-2*' is not installed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-client/firefox-9.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-client/firefox-9.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-9.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-9.0/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-9.0/work/mozilla-release'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 276, in <module>

    sys.exit(ebuild_ipc_main(sys.argv[1:]))

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 273, in ebuild_ipc_main

    return ebuild_ipc.communicate(args)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild-ipc.py", line 63, in communicate

    lock_obj = portage.locks.lockfile(self.ipc_lock_file, unlinkfile=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/locks.py", line 67, in lockfile

    if not os.path.exists(os.path.dirname(mypath)):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 207, in __call__

    for x in args]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 207, in <listcomp>

    for x in args]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 168, in _unicode_encode

    s = s.encode(encoding, errors)

UnicodeEncodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't encode character '\udcc3' in position 12: surrogates not allowed

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

>>> Failed to emerge www-client/firefox-9.0, Log file:

>>>  '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-9.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package www-client/firefox-9.0:

 * The ebuild phase 'setup' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

 * ERROR: www-client/firefox-9.0 failed (setup phase):

 *   python_set_active_version(): '=dev-lang/python-2*' is not installed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *              ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *     firefox-9.0.ebuild, line 126:  Called moz_pkgsetup

 *   mozcoreconf-2.eclass, line  78:  Called python_set_active_version '2'

 *          python.eclass, line 1683:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                              die "${FUNCNAME}(): '=dev-lang/python-2*' is not installed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-client/firefox-9.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-client/firefox-9.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-9.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-9.0/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/media/Almacén/Portage/portage/www-client/firefox-9.0/work/mozilla-release'

```

Tampoco entiendo qué quiere decir ese error al codificar el carácter este:

```

'utf-8' codec can't encode character '\udcc3' in position 12: surrogates not allowed

```

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

que dice un eselect python list ? has ejecutado python-updater ?

saluetes

----------

## Latinvs

 *gringo wrote:*   

> que dice un eselect python list ? has ejecutado python-updater ?
> 
> saluetes

 

Perdona, se me había pasado tu respuesta y me había olvidado del asunto este.

Sí, ejecute python-updater y recompilé firefox 9, la compilación me dio un error de nosequé pero Firefox 9 funciona sin problemas 0_0. Misterios de la informática, no recuerdo qué decía el error porque estaba tan harto que cuando vi que Firefox estaba instalado me cagué en los muertos de Portage y cerré la consola maldiciendo, xDD

----------

